# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Komunikimi dhe roli i tij në shoqëri

## i humburi

Komunikimi qysh në kohët që smbahen mënd ka qënë në vetëvete mjet e jo qëllim por në kohet e sotme kur kemi superinflacion të tij, ky,komunikimi me mjetet e shumta e të sofistikuara që shkenca ve në dispozicion,ka rrezik të dëmtojë ose të shvleftësojë disa norma apo standarte të egzistences socjale e spirituale të shoqërise e njeriut. Vihet re menjëhere se pjesëmarrësit në forum kanë nivele  kënaqeshme kulture e të  kohës, njohin gjuhë të huaja,  rrëmojnë në libra, por a jemi aty ku duhet? 
Për të qënë rrentabël ndaj tjerve po kryesisht ndaj vehtes? Jo vetëm(eh) të fjalëve të mëdha e të bukura apo të hidhura apo të zgjuara por,that the question , të punëve?

  Italjanët,kanë perdorur dikur një shprehje që unë personalisht e konsideroj proverb të çmuar : Po deshe të tejkalosh mizerabilitetin (rutinën, mërzitjen etj) e jetës së përditëshme, bëj aq sa mundesh një vepër të mirë atë ditë Kam këshilluar vetëveten me kohë me proverbin e më sipërm, sugjeroj gjithkuj të marrë në konsideratë sa më sipër.

  Dimrin qe kaloi ndersa po rrija ne nji kafe, njeri ngrihet nga vendi largohet per pak minuta e kthehet perseri, dikush I dha doren Bere nje pune te mire,bravo te qofte C pune te mire kish bere ky djalosh?
   U ngrit nga  muhabeti i kafes me shoket e tij e doli neper shi te ndihmoje nje plake qe nuk zbriste nga trotuari te kalonte rrugen e percolli deri matane mes autove e ndihmoi te kalonte perseri ne trotuar e u kthye ne vendin e vet.
   Në se e quani të arsyeshme e të mundëshme do ju ftoja që në se bëni apo shihni qe bën tjetërkush ndoj  pune të  mirë sado të parëndesishme por të mirë, pa përmendur emra hidheni këtu ne kete temë, me siguri do jetë e këndeshme mbase edhe e dobishme, fjalët e shunta jane fukarrallëk.
 Esht i hidhur fukarallëku i pares  është mjerim fukarallëku i shpirtit.

                                                                 Rromaku

----------


## i humburi

vinë nga ferri po a shkojn në xhenet ? kjo është një pyetje përgjigje po t'ket

 kuptimi i emrit Hamid nga fjala arabe Hamd që dmth Lavdërim i posaçëm, i veçantë, totalisht i përveçëm
e vetëm për të Madhin Zot, A !!!
  fjala garib e jo garip vjen nga H.D.TH. i MM(savs)''Islami ka ardhë si garib e do iki si garib''' e kuptimi i saj : nji njeri i panjohur që bën ndoj punë të mirë o thotë ndoj fjalë të mirë e largohet i panjohur pa marrë ndonjë shpërblim. Kur të largohet GARIBI, simbas muslimanve, është shkatrrimi i botës,kijameti.

 Unë,Rromaku jam nga fshati botë.

----------

